# How many careers have you had?



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

How many times have you totally changed careers?

3 for me. Social Service to Transportation to Medical.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Two, if we don't count university (Ph.D. is a paid job here).

After my Ph.D. in Chemical Technology I joined a multinational oil company in 1984. I worked there until early retirement in 2012, with research and technical service positions on various subjects until 1999. I transferred to Singapore that year to start up and run a new research and technical service laboratory (and I met my wife, an artist from Shanghai, there). This was a three year assignment, in the final year I was also the general manager of the adjacent chemical factory. In 2002 we moved to Rouen (France) where I became research and technical service manager, followed by a return to the Netherlands end 2002 where I became department manager and member of the daily operating committee of the company's largest research and technical service location. 

In 2012 we opened our own art gallery, mainly for my wife's paintings, but increasingly also for my photography. This was quite a change in work, but I'm loving it.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Two, and they're related careers.

My first career right out of university was lab technician. I set up labs for undergraduate students, repaired lab equipment, and assisted professors in their research. I found myself spending more time with undergraduates and helping them. So I returned to university for one year to get my teaching certificate. Now I teach high school students full time. 

The university lab technician was a bit of a dead-end within the university, only having an undergraduate degree. No where to rise with more responsibility and I now earn about double what I would be earning if I had remained at the university.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Just one. I've been a court stenographer. That's kept me too busy to think about changing careers.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Three, although all related, with various titles:

Sales Representative/Business Development Manager/Key Account Manager - doing it
Sales Manager/Sales Director/Global Head of Sales - managing strategy and managing others who do it, or who manage others who do it
Sales Trainer/Sales Transformation Consultant - training other how to do it, and advising others who strategise how to do it


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Just one field - real estate.

I started out as a real estate appraiser for the Army Corps of Engineers and eventually was chief of real estate for same department. 

On the side throughout those years, I appraised fire-damaged homes, commercial and industrial properties for insurance companies. Arson is a big-time business.

Now retired, I keep my hand in the field by buying low-priced vacant land and then selling it for development purposes. Sometimes I lose money, but when I get it right, the profits are substantial. In my most recent venture, I acquired acreage at $200 per acre two years ago and sold it last month for $3,000 per acre. It's all about access.


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

One career - started med school at 18; combined undergrad/med program in 6 years. 

Three jobs - Sears, Best Buy and a soccer store while in high school. Absolutely miserable work, but loads of fun partying with people outside of work. 

Planning to start a hifi business. The current model is ancient and caters to older gen X and boomers. There are a few companies that have made it huge by actually willing to target younger people and not be snobbish. 

I visited my parents last year, that Sears was one of the branches they decided to shut down in their liquidation/bankruptcy. It was a trip walking through it and seeing all the shelves gutted, selling off literally anything that wasn't nailed down. I saw this with a Circuit City in the same town, several friends I knew worked there. There was an interesting documentary about this and the death of the malls in America.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Two, if we don't count university (Ph.D. is a paid job here).
> 
> After my Ph.D. in Chemical Technology I joined a multinational oil company in 1984. I worked there until early retirement in 2012, with research and technical service positions on various subjects until 1999. I transferred to Singapore that year to start up and run a new research and technical service laboratory (and I met my wife, an artist from Shanghai, there). This was a three year assignment, in the final year I was also the general manager of the adjacent chemical factory. In 2002 we moved to Rouen (France) where I became research and technical service manager, followed by a return to the Netherlands end 2002 where I became department manager and member of the daily operating committee of the company's largest research and technical service location.
> 
> In 2012 we opened our own art gallery, mainly for my wife's paintings, but increasingly also for my photography. This was quite a change in work, but I'm loving it.


If you have a link to the gallery you are willing to share, I would love to take a look.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Our site needs updating, but here it is:

https://www.galerielus.com/


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

^^^
Thanks for sharing. Your site, your photos, and your wife's artwork are all EXCELLENT!


----------



## Oscar South (Aug 6, 2020)

Career #1 -- Session Musician/Performer (examples from this period in this post: https://www.talkclassical.com/67881-what-instruments-do-you.html#post1926664)

Career #2 -- Data Scientist

Career #3 -- Composer

I thought career #1 was more or less wrapped up though I signed a recording contract with a trio yesterday and the label was speaking about my recording on other label artists releases as a session man, so I guess it's round 2 of that one!

Career #2 was a development from the algorithmic composition/performance technique that I'd developed through my music MA. Wrapped it up with a bow and presented it well in interviews and got funded to undertake a large data science/analytics project for a charity. Funding was pulled during lockdown however so I've expectantly swerved back fully into music.

Career #3 is my personally motivated career growth in music. Early(ish) days for this new focus and very positive so far! Enjoying the focus on composition over performance and the structured development of my musical ear also massively benefited my performance too (plus it's even more satisfying than before to throw Rite Of Spring references into every track.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I've been a guitar teacher since 1988, when I finished high-school. In autumn that year I started studying music and had private students. I also worked as a dishwasher in weekends, which made my guitar-nails hard. I still work as a guitar teacher, but bought my own dishwasher machine.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Two, if we don't count university (Ph.D. is a paid job here).
> 
> After my Ph.D. in Chemical Technology I joined a multinational oil company in 1984. I worked there until early retirement in 2012, with research and technical service positions on various subjects until 1999. I transferred to Singapore that year to start up and run a new research and technical service laboratory (and I met my wife, an artist from Shanghai, there). This was a three year assignment, in the final year I was also the general manager of the adjacent chemical factory. In 2002 we moved to Rouen (France) where I became research and technical service manager, followed by a return to the Netherlands end 2002 where I became department manager and member of the daily operating committee of the company's largest research and technical service location.
> 
> In 2012 we opened our own art gallery, mainly for my wife's paintings, but increasingly also for my photography. This was quite a change in work, but I'm loving it.


Very cool. I would not think going from professor to private industry in teh same field a career change though... just job changing. As to the gallery, sounds like a retirement hobby/business.

Still cool as hell thought.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

staxomega said:


> One career - started med school at 18; combined undergrad/med program in 6 years.
> 
> Three jobs - Sears, Best Buy and a soccer store while in high school. Absolutely miserable work, but loads of fun partying with people outside of work.
> 
> ...


snobbish?

Come on man. I have never been in a snobbish audio store in my life.

Let me tell you what I have found in my life. Most times it's the insecurities in someone that makes them call another snobbish.

--------------------

What soccer store did you work in? I know tons of soccer store owners across the country. Some of my best friends.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

One. Civil Servant, forty four years and eight months, man, woman and boy! If I’d murdered someone I would have served half that :lol:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Three, sort of, and - like the population of Norfolk - all closely related. Government scientist (toxicology), English teacher, Chemistry teacher, 21 years at the same school now......


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Two careers.

First was as a music and video buyer for a major UK wholesaler.
Second was (and still is) as a primary school teacher since the turn of the century.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

This is not a career I had, as it only lasted one day, but I thought I would share it with you. The worst job I ever had was delivering phone books, remember those? 

This was the summer of 1986, I was 20 years old.

I don't think I had a formal interview, it was probably over the phone just confirming I could carry on a conversation and that I had a car. In the morning, I was given about 300 phone books that I stuffed into the back of my car. This was, as you can imagine, very heavy and my hatchback groaned under the weight. It took an hour or two just loading the car. I was assigned a specific neighbourhood. I delivered the phone books and it took all day. I wasn't paid by the hour, but by the book. I don't remember what I earned that day, but it was below minimum wage when you count the number of hours it took. It was a lot of heavy lifting for about 12 hours, I was exhausted. 

I didn't return the next day.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

None.

I am a loser who needs to die.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

atsizat said:


> None.
> 
> I am a loser who needs to die.


I have noticed several posts you have made in the past few hours and a couple of days that are suicidal. You need help. I can't help you here, there is probably no one here who can help you, but there are people in your community who can help you. Please seek help.


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

eljr said:


> snobbish?
> 
> Come on man. I have never been in a snobbish audio store in my life.
> 
> ...


Since you're in NYC have you ever been in Sound by Singer? That store didn't give me the time of day the few times I've been in there, I was a younger guy then and wasn't wearing a $20k watch. Loads of stories about this with Sound By Singer on other audio forums as well. Or just many hifi stores in general, outside of those people that spend 5 figure sums on single pieces of equipment tons of people have reported being treated poorly when looking for something like a $500 amp or CD player which in fact those stores do carry the brands that make that equipment so this wasn't a case of walking into a Porsche dealership looking for a Camry.

I don't know why you took umbrage with what I said, this is really quite common knowledge that the hifi stores can be quite discriminating depending on what you're looking to buy, your age, appearance, etc.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

staxomega said:


> Since you're in NYC have you ever been in Sound by Singer? That store didn't give me the time of day the few times I've been in there, I was a younger guy then and wasn't wearing a $20k watch. Loads of stories about this with Sound By Singer on other audio forums as well. Or just many hifi stores in general, outside of those people that spend 5 figure sums on single pieces of equipment tons of people have reported being treated poorly when looking for something like a $500 amp or CD player which in fact those stores do carry the brands that make that equipment so this wasn't a case of walking into a Porsche dealership looking for a Camry.
> 
> I don't know why you took umbrage with what I said, this is really quite common knowledge that the hifi stores can be quite discriminating depending on what you're looking to buy, your age, appearance, etc.


" ....hifi stores can be quite discriminating depending on what you're looking to buy, your age, appearance, etc."

I've had that negative experience in a specialty hi-fi store. I had been very lucky daytrading and I could've retired at 42, but I've always dressed shabbily. I just didn't care about my clothes while off work and I didn't like shopping for clothes. I was going to buy a high-end set up, but I got so turned off by their attitudes that I bought mail-order (after I had listened through their speakers and pumped them for information). At the time I thought wow these people are not going to survive in high-end retail.

But it's also when buying a car. The sales staff weren't interested in me, they were pushing an overstock of Lincolns. I ended up paying cash for an expensive car and that shocked them. 
My careers have been meteorology/solar forecasting - and teaching piano, tuning pianos. I've spent a lot of time and money trying to save native plants! Once they're gone they're gone..


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

An out of date sketch thee days but sums up the attitude of some staff in hi-fi shops I've been in over the years.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> Two, if we don't count university (Ph.D. is a paid job here).
> 
> After my Ph.D. in Chemical Technology I joined a multinational oil company in 1984. I worked there until early retirement in 2012, with research and technical service positions on various subjects until 1999. I transferred to Singapore that year to start up and run a new research and technical service laboratory (and I met my wife, an artist from Shanghai, there). This was a three year assignment, in the final year I was also the general manager of the adjacent chemical factory. In 2002 we moved to Rouen (France) where I became research and technical service manager, followed by a return to the Netherlands end 2002 where I became department manager and member of the daily operating committee of the company's largest research and technical service location.
> 
> In 2012 we opened our own art gallery, mainly for my wife's paintings, but increasingly also for my photography. This was quite a change in work, but I'm loving it.


What an interesting life!! Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2020)

staxomega said:


> One career - started med school at 18; combined undergrad/med program in 6 years.
> 
> Three jobs - Sears, Best Buy and a soccer store while in high school. Absolutely miserable work, but loads of fun partying with people outside of work.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering what you think the malls will be replaced with? They have been a hub, a meeting place for people to socialize as well as shop and it disturbs me that yet another avenue for that is going and people will repair to their own homes and computers much more!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2020)

senza sordino said:


> I have noticed several posts you have made in the past few hours and a couple of days that are suicidal. You need help. I can't help you here, there is probably no one here who can help you, but there are people in your community who can help you. Please seek help.


Great advice. I have a son going through severe depression as we speak and I know it's terrifying and *a family journey as well*.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2020)

Luchesi said:


> " ....hifi stores can be quite discriminating depending on what you're looking to buy, your age, appearance, etc."
> 
> I've had that negative experience in a specialty hi-fi store. I had been very lucky daytrading and I could've retired at 42, but I've always dressed shabbily. I just didn't care about my clothes while off work and I didn't like shopping for clothes. I was going to buy a high-end set up, but I got so turned off by their attitudes that I bought mail-order (after I had listened through their speakers and pumped them for information). At the time I thought wow these people are not going to survive in high-end retail.
> 
> But it's also when buying a car. The sale staff weren't interested in me, they were pushing an overstock of Lincolns. I ended up paying cash for an expensive car and that shocked them.


Sounds like that scene from "*Pretty Woman*"....Vivian walks into the store and is ignored, but later returns with the boodle from another store asking "you work on commission, right?" and when the woman says "yes" she retorts, "big mistake...BIG".

That said, our livery tells the world quite a lot about us personally - our values and our choices - and if we deliberately or carelessly dress shabbily it's not a good start towards being taken seriously by many people at all.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

one. a cook first then a country club chef for 30 years


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Just the one: high school English teacher.

The idea of an educated and informed citizenry in a free, democratic Republic was inspiring.

Look where _that_ got me.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Christabel said:


> Sounds like that scene from "*Pretty Woman*"....Vivian walks into the store and is ignored, but later returns with the boodle from another store asking "you work on commission, right?" and when the woman says "yes" she retorts, "big mistake...BIG".
> 
> That said, our livery tells the world quite a lot about us personally - our values and our choices - and if we deliberately or carelessly dress shabbily it's not a good start towards being taken seriously by many people at all.


You're right, I wouldn't recommend it for most youngsters, but I've had a lucky, charmed life working in science. With intelligent people trying to make global circulations more predictable year by year, and superficial aspects were never even mentioned in passing. 
It surprises me how much more we know now, but understanding the circulations within circulations doesn't offer what is needed for the future of the biosphere.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Although music has been part of my life since childhood, and has always been a 2nd income source since I was age 13, during a lot of that time it was my avocation. 

I was attending college when the reports came out that learning institutions were putting out 250,000 music majors with no place to go - no jobs open. That's when I shifted gears and went into electronics, though still continuing my music along the way. The university taught me much about music but nothing about how to make a living from it.

After retiring from the full time (electronics) employment in 2006 I have been able to devote all my time to music ... and still making music in church for the past 59 years and loving every minute of it. 

Being able to play an instrument is my gyroscope ... it keeps me in balance and happy. I still have two incomes; pension and church salary. I've always had a dual income all my working life. 

Kh


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

So far 3:

- a waiter (15 days)
- a TV journalist (3 months)
- a sales person (2 years and counting)

Not counting gigs, or various attempts and collaborations, just standard jobs.
These would include:
- translator
- dietician's assistant / nutrition researcher
- blogger


----------

